# Selling LOTR BGIME



## unclejeffie (Apr 19, 2010)

Have following for sale:

Collection of LOTR Battle games in middle earth: 350 euro
All the magazines from 1 till 91 with 5 binders. Together with all the figures, cardboard figures, Rohan banners and Balin's tomb.
Most of the figures are still in blisters except for the first 20 magazines orso.
Also 2 special editions of TTT and ROTK.
Issue 3 & 36 are dubbel.
Language of the magazines is in dutch.

LOTR SBG sourcebook: shadow & flame: 5 euro

White dwarf issue 306 of Australia (with zombie pirates army list) : 5 euro

Warhammer dubbelsided poster with 1 side New world, other side the entire world: 5 euro

WHFB rulebook 6th edition : 5 euro

WHFB rulebook 8th edition hardcover : 20 euro

WHFB OOP Woodelves army: 180 euro
10 glade guards with standard bearer and musician (plastic guards, metal command)
10 glade guards with standard bearer and musician
(plastic guards, metal command)
10 glade guards with standard bearer and musician
(metal, 1 model is waywatcher)
8 glade riders with command
(plastic horses, metal rider)
3 Treeman (metal, 1 of them is Durthu, 5th edition special character)
3 warhawk riders (metal)
10 wardancers (metal)
14 dryads (metal)
Orion with 2 hounds (metal)
Skaw the falconer (5th edition special character)
Mage on foot (metal)
Mounted Mage still on sprue
5th edition Wood elves army book


----------

